# Sex toys



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice from the menfolk here, women feel free to share too.

My husband and I have a very active sex life and we enjoy lots of adventurous love making. My question to you is:

Men, what sex toys do you love your wife using on you? Is there anything in particular that blows your mind? Id ask my H what he's interested in trying, but I'd like to surprise him some night with a special ride just for him. Thoughts?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Coconut oil!


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice from the menfolk here, women feel free to share too.
> 
> My husband and I have a very active sex life and we enjoy lots of adventurous love making. My question to you is:
> 
> Men, what sex toys do you love your wife using on you? Is there anything in particular that blows your mind? Id ask my H what he's interested in trying, but I'd like to surprise him some night with a special ride just for him. Thoughts?


What gets mf off, and this may vary, is having control of my wifes orgasm, in such a way as I can either give or deny it, but keep her on the edge, oh the joy of keeping her on the edge.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It depends a lot on the sort of sex you enjoy.

Some of the artifical V sex toys (fleshlights, etc) are more stimulating than the real thing, but the psychological feeling may be much less interesting than real. Same for vibrators. 

Some men find prostate toys make things much more intense, but many find the idea too disturbing to try. 


Its difficult to tell since interests vary so much, but personally I find male sex toys only interesting in the context of a female-dominant scenario - "I'm going to make you..., " . Otherwise I find actual female bodies much more desirable. 

If you broaden the term "sex toy" to include lingerie , handcuffs etc, then there are a wide range of possibilities, but again it completely depends on the person. 


There will be huge variation. That makes it really difficult to surprise him (or women) with a new sex toy and get good results.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> What gets mf off, and this may vary, is having control of my my wifes orgasm, in such a way as I can either give or deny it, but keep her on the edge, oh the joy of keeping her on the edge.


Oh my H gets off on that too. But that's an everyday norm for us. I'm looking for a nice toy to surprise him with!


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

uhtred said:


> It depends a lot on the sort of sex you enjoy.
> 
> Some of the artifical V sex toys (fleshlights, etc) are more stimulating than the real thing, but the psychological feeling may be much less interesting than real. Same for vibrators.
> 
> ...


Yes it is really hard to surprise your partner with a toy, that's why I came here because I didn't know what to get! 

If it helps any, we have an assortment of gear already. Handcuffs, hog ties, gags, collars etc. I guess I am looking for something that I can use on HIM. My creativity has been lacking as of late and I kind of want to shock him, but in a good way. If that makes sense?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Saibasu said:


> Yes it is really hard to surprise your partner with a toy, that's why I came here because I didn't know what to get!
> 
> If it helps any, we have an assortment of gear already. Handcuffs, hog ties, gags, collars etc. I guess I am looking for something that I can use on HIM. My creativity has been lacking as of late and I kind of want to shock him, but in a good way. If that makes sense?


Do you use any of that stuff on him? If not, tie him to the bed, blindfold him, tease him in various ways, get yourself off using him but make him hold off, then blow him while using a vibrator under his balls.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> Do you use any of that stuff on him? If not, tie him to the bed, blindfold him, tease him in various ways, get yourself off using him but make him hold off, then blow him while using a vibrator under his balls.


I have never used our gear on him, that's always been strictly for me, he likes to bind, not BE bound. But who knows, he may let me. I may just try that, though I could end up walking away with a sore ass after approaching him with cuffs. :|


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> Oh my H gets off on that too. But that's an everyday norm for us. I'm looking for a nice toy to surprise him with!


Get him a toy that he can use to ride the edge harder, maybe something that is a bit of pain and pleasure ?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> Do you use any of that stuff on him? If not, tie him to the bed, blindfold him, tease him in various ways, get yourself off using him but make him hold off, then blow him while using a vibrator under his balls.


I really need to get my wife to do this if we can mend our fences


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> Get him a toy that he can use to ride the edge harder, maybe something that is a bit of pain and pleasure ?


That sounds interesting. Have any recommendations? Nothing sweeter than sexualizing torture >


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> I really need to get my wife to do this if we can mend our fences


I'd say try to mend them WITH crazy sex. But I'm a Hornball so take that advice with a grain of salt. If I'm being difficult, a good smack to the ass usually shifts my mood for the better. (see,... hornball). For us, if the sex isn't right or is lacking, **** goes down hill fast. Lifes too short to not have your mind blown daily with a righteous orgasm.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> That sounds interesting. Have any recommendations? Nothing sweeter than sexualizing torture >


Lets be honest, your already having the D/s marriage, whether your calling it that or not. go toy shopping, see if something catches your eye ? do you have any but plugs or do you engage in anal play at all ? I don't know what your bedroom antics look like, so it is hard to recommend.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> I'd say try to mend them WITH crazy sex. But I'm a Hornball so take that advice with a grain of salt. If I'm being difficult, a good smack to the ass usually shifts my mood for the better. (see,... hornball). For us, if the sex isn't right or is lacking, **** goes down hill fast. Lifes too short to not have your mind blown daily with a righteous orgasm.


Most of our relationship was great, outside of her chronic illness and after she had the transplants was fairly smooth for many years. I am hoping we can get back there. If not, I am gonna **** that little submissive babysitter of mine that keeps throwing it in my face. Boy will she be in for a ride.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> Lets be honest, your already having the D/s marriage, whether your calling it that or not. go toy shopping, see if something catches your eye ? do you have any but plugs or do you engage in anal play at all ? I don't know what your bedroom antics look like, so it is hard to recommend.


Oh I have no qualms calling it what it is. I am my husbands submissive, and happily so, have been for many years. 

We have gone together many times browsing new toys, but frankly we live on a **** little island with one ONE sex shop, so not much to choose from. So I have been browsing online on our favorite kink shops, but unless you can hold it in your hand and give the item a once over, you can't really know if it will be for you. That 's why I was asking what then men here enjoyed the most in the ways of toys, real time reviews yah know:? 

H has always been he one to bring home new playthings, he's better at judging what we'd like I guess. 

Anal play hasnt really intrigued him either.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> Oh I have no qualms calling it what it is. I am my husbands submissive, and happily so, have been for many years.
> 
> We have gone together many times browsing new toys, but frankly we live on a **** little island with one ONE sex shop, so not much to choose from. So I have been browsing online on our favorite kink shops, but unless you can hold it in your hand and give the item a once over, you can't really know if it will be for you. That 's why I was asking what then men here enjoyed the most in the ways of toys, real time reviews yah know:?
> 
> ...


then shock him, maybe he doesn't think your interested, it would be rare for a Dom not to have interest in anal play, to me it is one of the greatest forms of a submission a sub can make, here, I get nothing from this but pleasuring you. Obviously you don't make a cake with spice, so anal play is a spice, the cake still needs cake. Maybe get a butt plug and the next time you guys are going at it, you can surprise him ? 

I dunno, but submission, requires allot of trust, so that would be inviting him in for more trust. But something along those lines, as a Dom I would find incredibly awesome.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> Most of our relationship was great, outside of her chronic illness and after she had the transplants was fairly smooth for many years. I am hoping we can get back there. If not, I am gonna **** that little submissive babysitter of mine that keeps throwing it in my face. Boy will she be in for a ride.


I really hope that comment about the babysitter was a joke. Unless that's you and your wifes kink. I know plenty who bring in outside partners to ****en for fun. But again, it's only with the blessing of both in the marriage. 

Being a Dom is NOT about getting what you want when you want, despite what would cross the line for your partner. That's just called being a **** husband.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> then shock him, maybe he doesn't think your interested, it would be rare for a Dom not to have interest in anal play, to me it is one of the greatest forms of a submission a sub can make, here, I get nothing from this but pleasuring you. Obviously you don't make a cake with spice, so anal play is a spice, the cake still needs cake. Maybe get a butt plug and the next time you guys are going at it, you can surprise him ?
> 
> I dunno, but submission, requires allot of trust, so that would be inviting him in for more trust. But something along those lines, as a Dom I would find incredibly awesome.


Thats a fantastic idea! I trust him with my body completely. It would most definitely be nice to show him how much I trust him. Time to shop! 😈


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

saibasu,

Look into e-stim, it is basically using a TENS nerve stimulation device on his penis. With you using the controls he would have to be very trusting. You can't really hurt him with it but if you turn it up to fast you can surprise him.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> I really hope that comment about the babysitter was a joke. Unless that's you and your wifes kink. I know plenty who bring in outside partners to ****en for fun. But again, it's only with the blessing of both in the marriage.
> 
> Being a Dom is NOT about getting what you want when you want, despite what would cross the line for your partner. That's just called being a **** husband.


No I was saying* if we can't reconcile*, I am going to have my way with my babysitter, who has told me she is a submissive and who give me so much attraction language I can barely stand it. 

Nope, never been into extra partnered sex, hard enough to handle 1 woman, who needs 2 ya know ?


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Always Learning said:


> saibasu,
> 
> Look into e-stim, it is basically using a TENS nerve stimulation device on his penis. With you using the controls he would have to be very trusting. You can't really hurt him with it but if you turn it up to fast you can surprise him.


Estim has always unnerved me, though I don't really know why. I've never used it or done it either. But I'm willing to try anything once. Maybe that something me and him could try for the first time together. I dont know much about it so I guess I need to do some research on it first.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> No I was saying* if we can't reconcile*, I am going to have my way with my babysitter, who has told me she is a submissive and who give me so much attraction language I can barely stand it.
> 
> Nope, never been into extra partnered sex, hard enough to handle 1 woman, who needs 2 ya know ?


Oh ok. I get it. Wasn't trying to be a *****, though my mouth gets me in plenty of trouble > I really feel for people with lackluster /non-existent sex lived. Like my heart hurts for them. I couldn't be with someone who didn't love sex as much as me. But to each their own.

How's the sex with your wife? 

Are you a Dom?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> Oh ok. I get it. Wasn't trying to be a *****, though my mouth gets me in plenty of trouble > I really feel for people with lackluster /non-existent sex lived. Like my heart hurts for them. I couldn't be with someone who didn't love sex as much as me. But to each their own.
> 
> How's the sex with your wife?
> 
> Are you a Dom?


I am a dom, though we negotiate more out of the bedroom, in the bedroom, I make sure she gets hers, It has been months since we have had sex, and that tasty little morsel is driving me mad. I got the monster under control, I have it locked in it's cage, but I can't say I am not tempted to let it out to eat though.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> I am a dom, though we negotiate more out of the bedroom, in the bedroom, I make sure she gets hers, It has been months since we have had sex, and that tasty little morsel is driving me mad. I got the monster under control, I have it locked in it's cage, but I can't say I am not tempted to let it out to eat though.


Wow...Months??!? Damn that's harsh. We negotiate more out of the bedroom too. I actually run **** quite well 0 inside the bedroom? Thats his territory, and I'm thankful for that! 

Is your wifes illness still affecting her?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> Wow...Months??!? Damn that's harsh. We negotiate more out of the bedroom too. I actually run **** quite well 0 inside the bedroom? Thats his territory, and I'm thankful for that!
> 
> *Is your wifes illness still affecting her?*



correctomundo


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> correctomundo


That really suck's, for the both of you. I hope her prognosis is good and she can expect a full recovery in the near future. In the mean time, keep those hands off that babysitter:smile2:

Remember, one day (hopefully soon) your wife will be back to herself (again hopefully) and she will have many months of frustration quelled up inside her too! When that storms comes, lay back and revel in it!


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> That really suck's, for the both of you. I hope her prognosis is good and she can expect a full recovery in the near future. In the mean time, keep those hands off that babysitter:smile2:
> 
> Remember, one day (hopefully soon) your wife will be back to herself (again hopefully) and she will have many months of frustration quelled up inside her too! When that storms comes, lay back and revel in it!


Her best prognosis isn't very good if we are being honest. 

now back to your sex toy thing, did you find something yet ?


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> Her best prognosis isn't very good if we are being honest.
> 
> now back to your sex toy thing, did you find something yet ?


 

I haven't picked anything out for sure yet, but I've got a few ideas from browsing some online shops. The electrostim stuff looks pretty interesting, as do a few vibrating devices (cockrings, wands, etc) I like the above posters idea of the BJ with vibrator action. 

I found this really need device too, it attaches to my tongue and vibrates.... I'm thinking he'd love him some vibrating oral


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> I haven't picked anything out for sure yet, but I've got a few ideas from browsing some online shops. The electrostim stuff looks pretty interesting, as do a few vibrating devices (cockrings, wands, etc) I like the above posters idea of the BJ with vibrator action.
> 
> I found this really need device too, it attaches to my tongue and vibrates.... *I'm thinking he'd love him some vibrating oral*


that sounds nice, is your husband into prostate stimulation ?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its worth finding out first if he has any interest in being dominated. If so, there are lots of possibilities. If not then it would be a waste to try. 

If he normally dominates you, maybe you just need to think of something new you are willing to try that he might like. A later post mentioned estim. You can buy stuff for that (BDSM gear is expensive and good, or a TENS unit which is cheap but not very powerful. If you only use it below the waist it is basically completely safe. (other uses *can* be safe but need to know what you are doing). That is still for use on you.

Just the limits of my interests, but if I'm in a dom sort of mood, what I most want is my partners body, not any devices. 




Saibasu said:


> Yes it is really hard to surprise your partner with a toy, that's why I came here because I didn't know what to get!
> 
> If it helps any, we have an assortment of gear already. Handcuffs, hog ties, gags, collars etc. I guess I am looking for something that I can use on HIM. My creativity has been lacking as of late and I kind of want to shock him, but in a good way. If that makes sense?


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> that sounds nice, is your husband into prostate stimulation ?


We have talked about it mildly in the past, and was very against anything going up his "rocky road". Though it may be a mental thing since he's never tried it before. I think he'd like it Tbh if he gave it a shot. Maybe if I could find something small that does scream anal reconfiguration! 😈


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> We have talked about it mildly in the past, and was very against anything going up his "rocky road". Though it may be a mental thing since he's never tried it before. I think he'd like it Tbh if he gave it a shot. Maybe if I could find something small that does scream anal reconfiguration! 😈


Start with a well lubed finger and just circle the anus, see how he reacts, but don't try to push in at first. some tickling and teasing of the taint is always nice to FWIW. I might suggest that if you want to explore, just take his member and insert it into your rocky road to send the message that you want to explore more.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Its worth finding out first if he has any interest in being dominated. If so, there are lots of possibilities. If not then it would be a waste to try.
> 
> If he normally dominates you, maybe you just need to think of something new you are willing to try that he might like. A later post mentioned estim. You can buy stuff for that (BDSM gear is expensive and good, or a TENS unit which is cheap but not very powerful. If you only use it below the waist it is basically completely safe. (other uses *can* be safe but need to know what you are doing). That is still for use on you.
> 
> Just the limits of my interests, but if I'm in a dom sort of mood, what I most want is my partners body, not any devices.


This is an interesting take. I can be his surprise!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Probably not good for a surprise. Men who don't want to try receptive anal are often really disturbed by the idea. It also tends to be more of a subby sort of thing and it sounds like he is more of a dom. 



Saibasu said:


> We have talked about it mildly in the past, and was very against anything going up his "rocky road". Though it may be a mental thing since he's never tried it before. I think he'd like it Tbh if he gave it a shot. Maybe if I could find something small that does scream anal reconfiguration! 😈


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Another direction to try (maybe). Give him a "different" woman. OK, you in a wig, different clothes, play acting etc. Leave him a note that he has a new slave girl waiting for him in the bedroom. Include whatever sort of toys you already like in your play.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> Start with a well lubed finger and just circle the anus, see how he reacts, but don't try to push in at first. some tickling and teasing of the taint is always nice to FWIW. I might suggest that if you want to explore, just take his member and insert it into your rocky road to send the message that you want to explore more.


He may be ok with it. Though it's something I'd want him to agree to try. If not I wouldn't want to make him uncomfortable.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Probably not good for a surprise. Men who don't want to try receptive anal are often really disturbed by the idea. It also tends to be more of a subby sort of thing and it sounds like he is more of a dom.


Thays where my reluctance lies. He's never been one to enjoy submissive acts.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Another direction to try (maybe). Give him a "different" woman. OK, you in a wig, different clothes, play acting etc. Leave him a note that he has a new slave girl waiting for him in the bedroom. Include whatever sort of toys you already like in your play.


This sounds like it could be a fun idea! I've been wanting some new lingerie/body suits. Maybe I could get a whole new outfit too. Something he's never seen before to add to the new slave role. Wonder if I should practice an accent for it too! 

I'm gonna have fun with this one.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> He may be ok with it. Though it's something I'd want him to agree to try. If not I wouldn't want to make him uncomfortable.


I agree, I was just saying, play a little, I know I like my submissive to surprise me sometime with some push back. You do realize the real thrill for a Dom is not the act, but the psychology behind it. The push and pull, if he isn't feeling like he has to push you to get what he wants, it is likely he will get bored eventually. A dom always wants to push on edges and boundary's. thats the fun part of being dom, the subs fun is in resisting and submitting. but you know this. 

sometimes you have to push back, that is allot of fun. I like prostate stimulation and I am very against things going up my ass.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It seems some people are naturally submissive, or dominant or enjoy both. Probably no point pushing him that way unless being dominant particularly appeals to you.

BTW - sounds like you are very good to him, he is a lucky man. 



Saibasu said:


> Thays where my reluctance lies. He's never been one to enjoy submissive acts.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

uhtred said:


> It seems some people are naturally submissive, or dominant or enjoy both. Probably no point pushing him that way unless being dominant particularly appeals to you.
> 
> BTW - sounds like you are very good to him, he is a lucky man.


I'm dominant enough in my life, I have no choice but to be. So I have no interest in dominating my husband. It's More about appreciation. He takes such good care of me in life and in bed, so i wanted to do something special just for him. I do it during the day all the time when I get a chance. Suprise hugs from behind, butt swats, etc, and I tell him verbally everyday how Much He means to me. But in bed, I feel like I should do more to show my appreciation. I mean, if If wasn't for him I'd still be a nervous wreck being intimate (long story). 

I'm rambling.

And thank you. I try very hard to be the best wife I can possibly be. And it's worth all the effort


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

You can get nurse scrubs very cheaply. Order some and you can be a naughty nurse.

Or go pantyless in a local bar - have him meet you there - and flash a bit to turn him on but don't let him act on it - tease. If you're bold you can "accidentally" flash someone else and get a little interest. Jealousy can feel a lot like the excitement we feel with anew relationship - it kicks in the competitiveness and adds uncertainty. Some flirt with other guys then eventually get picked up by their spouse. Obviously there are light and heavy variants to this but it could be fun.

My W is a sweet catholic girl but we still sometimes talk and act a bit in bed - if she's too tired I've told her it's ok the office **** can take over and she can role play that a bit which is a HUGE difference from her normal self. Anyway role play might be more fun than toys for many guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Very naughty! I love it! 

Thanks for your input. I can use all I can get. I got 365 days in a year to blow his mind so lots of ideas are best!


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

TheTruthHurts said:


> You can get nurse scrubs very cheaply. Order some and you can be a naughty nurse.
> 
> Or go pantyless in a local bar - have him meet you there - and flash a bit to turn him on but don't let him act on it - tease. If you're bold you can "accidentally" flash someone else and get a little interest. Jealousy can feel a lot like the excitement we feel with anew relationship - it kicks in the competitiveness and adds uncertainty. Some flirt with other guys then eventually get picked up by their spouse. Obviously there are light and heavy variants to this but it could be fun.
> 
> ...


I like where this is going, maybe a fantasy idea sticky would be appropriate, these are great ideas !


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

I know this is going to sound kinda out there, but have you thought about trying urethral stimulation? Perhaps tie your hubby up and blindfold him, and insert a urethral sound/dilator into his penis?

For several years, my wife would participate in urethral play with me using a surgical quality urethral sound. We worked up to the point where she would insert the sound far enough into my erect penis to stimulate my prostate which was absolutely sublime. About a year ago, she told me she didn't want to do this with me anymore, she claimed that she was afraid of hurting me. I still do it by myself with her blessing, but it would totally blow my mind if she would do this with me again.

Again, this isn't for everyone, but perhaps your husband (and you) would enjoy this type of activity. Worth a try I would think.


----------



## Inwaiting (Feb 21, 2016)

Tantric furniture is always fun.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Sex toyss*



DepressedHusband said:


> I am going to have my way with my babysitter, who has told me she is a submissive and who give me so much attraction language I can barely stand it.


Time to get a different babysitter.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Saibasu said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice from the menfolk here, women feel free to share too.
> 
> My husband and I have a very active sex life and we enjoy lots of adventurous love making. My question to you is:
> 
> Men, what sex toys do you love your wife using on you? Is there anything in particular that blows your mind? Id ask my H what he's interested in trying, but I'd like to surprise him some night with a special ride just for him. Thoughts?



Mrs.CuddleBug is LD and doesn't use any sex toys with me. Nothing.

I am the one buying lubes and toys.:grin2:

https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/sex-furniture-makers-liberator-ikea-hacks


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

Do you guys play with fire? We were at an event one time and saw fire being done to a girl. It was pretty amazing. Also talked to a couple where the guy would basically light his **** on fire and then stick it in the girl. Pretty out there for us, but fun to hear the stories.


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

If you haven't already got one I recommend a Hitachi Wand. Pair it with the hummingbird attachment. 
If he's an the large size (say 7" and up) it might not fit very well.
Use some lube.
All I can say about this combination is DAYM!


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

AussieRN said:


> If you haven't already got one I recommend a Hitachi Wand. Pair it with the hummingbird attachment.
> 
> If he's an the large size (say 7" and up) it might not fit very well.
> 
> ...



@AussieRN I did get w a rechargeable h wand but we only occasionally use it because she can't help but mash that thing on herself and what feels good at the time can be difficult afterwards . But - sorry for a little TMI - but I am girthy- about 6" around - and was wondering if the hummingbird would be too tight. I bought one of those sleeves once and man it is HARD to get in there. Do you think it's stretchy enough to work? Do you just leave it in place or hold the wand in it while stroking? And if I couldn't move it would sitting in one place be annoying? Very curious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It doesn't stretch enough if you are largeish.



TheTruthHurts said:


> @AussieRN I did get w a rechargeable h wand but we only occasionally use it because she can't help but mash that thing on herself and what feels good at the time can be difficult afterwards . But - sorry for a little TMI - but I am girthy- about 6" around - and was wondering if the hummingbird would be too tight. I bought one of those sleeves once and man it is HARD to get in there. Do you think it's stretchy enough to work? Do you just leave it in place or hold the wand in it while stroking? And if I couldn't move it would sitting in one place be annoying? Very curious!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

uhtred said:


> It doesn't stretch enough if you are largeish.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a closed end really stretchy version but I never found it quite the same and nowhere near as good.
Its only a cheap attachment so it might be worth a shot just to see if it works for you.


----------

